# Stands for 18x18x24???



## Basketbreaker (Sep 30, 2005)

Anyone got any recommendations for display stands for a 18x18x24 tank? I'd like a nice display tank in my front room of my apartment. 

I like the look of the biocube aquarium stands, but its seems pretty short. 
Aquarium Stands & Furniture: Coralife Systems BioCube 14 & 29 Aquarium Stands & Cabinets

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Look for someone selling one like on Craigslist, stands are expensive. You can find all different styles. I got my nice Aqueon pine stands for my tanks off craigslist for a quarter of the price. You can also re paint them.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

The new Exo Terra cabinet caught my eye the other day. Looks a lot nicer than the old ones and I think I'm going to pick one up for an extra tank I have that won't fit in with the rest of my tanks. It is just about the same height as the other stand you were looking at though.










Exo Terra : Terrarium Cabinet / Natural Terrarium Stand

Josh's has them on sale right now and I believe you can also order them from the new sponsor DBD Pet.


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

carola1155 said:


> The new Exo Terra cabinet caught my eye the other day. Looks a lot nicer than the old ones and I think I'm going to pick one up for an extra tank I have that won't fit in with the rest of my tanks. It is just about the same height as the other stand you were looking at though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anyone know if these will work for a zoo med of equivalent size?

Thanks!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zedly (Jul 19, 2013)

Go to your local petsmart, petco, or other pet shop and go to the aquarium section. They have stands for all their aquariums and many of them are quite nice and fairly affordable!


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

Craigslist! Just find the footprint dimensions of the tank you want and look for a fitting piece on craigslist or similar. I bet you could find a much better deal there... I'm usually pretty surprised how expensive tank/aquarium stands are at pet stores. You could even get a better deal at a home improvement or furniture store I'd wager.


----------



## Aqua_il (Apr 10, 2016)

I needed a stand for a larger tank 30x18. Turns out a TV stand worked well. Used but cheap, still looked very nice though. They are a little on the short side, but my tank was pretty tall. You might be able to fit two 18x18 on one.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

carola1155 said:


> The new Exo Terra cabinet caught my eye the other day. Looks a lot nicer than the old ones and I think I'm going to pick one up for an extra tank I have that won't fit in with the rest of my tanks. It is just about the same height as the other stand you were looking at though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We agree, they do look pretty nice! I use one personally to display my 36x18x18 vivarium, and it wasn't too complicated to set up either!

HERE are the ones that we offer.


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

JoshsFrogsPlants said:


> We agree, they do look pretty nice! I use one personally to display my 36x18x18 vivarium, and it wasn't too complicated to set up either!
> 
> 
> 
> HERE are the ones that we offer.




Would a zoomed fit on one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

zedly said:


> Go to your local petsmart, petco, or other pet shop and go to the aquarium section. They have stands for all their aquariums and many of them are quite nice and fairly affordable!


Most of the aquarium stands at Petco and Petsmart are designed for common aquarium sizes with a 12 inch depth, which won't work for 18 inch Exo Terra tanks. If you're lucky, you may be able to use a 40 breeder stand though. I did that temporarily at one point.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

austin said:


> Would a zoomed fit on one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As long as they are the same dimensions, there's really no reason it wouldn't fit. The only thing is that you might not be able to utilize the metal pins that further secure the Exo-Terra tanks onto the stand and are designed to fit into designated slots of the tank. However, the pins can easily just be left uninstalled on the stand.

Hope this helps!


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

JoshsFrogsPlants said:


> As long as they are the same dimensions, there's really no reason it wouldn't fit. The only thing is that you might not be able to utilize the metal pins that further secure the Exo-Terra tanks onto the stand and are designed to fit into designated slots of the tank. However, the pins can easily just be left uninstalled on the stand.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!




My main concern is the pins, since there is no extra room on the stand. I don't see how it would really be safe to use it without the pins? Am I missing something?

Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

austin said:


> My main concern is the pins, since there is no extra room on the stand. I don't see how it would really be safe to use it without the pins? Am I missing something?


Without the pins it would be the same as using any other type of stand really (tv stand, whatever). 

You could just move the holes that the pins sit in if they don't line up perfectly. Just drill new ones where you need them. It'll be covered by the tank anyway so you won't see them.


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

carola1155 said:


> Without the pins it would be the same as using any other type of stand really (tv stand, whatever).
> 
> 
> 
> You could just move the holes that the pins sit in if they don't line up perfectly. Just drill new ones where you need them. It'll be covered by the tank anyway so you won't see them.




Even though it's entirely flush to the sides?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

